# Adopted a sick kitten?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

My sister and I adopted what they claimed to be a 4 month old kitten from a rescue today. We think hes closer to 7 months as all his adult teeth are in. The vet records state hes healthy and ready to be adopted but when we got him home he was wheezy, sneezy, his one eye has green discharge and is red a bit and he has mites in 1 ear. 

Should we take him to our vet or give him back to the rescue? If he infects all our cats im not going to be happy as I believe this was the rescues responsibility to make sure hes healthy.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

As with any new cat, you should keep them isolated. It's normal for a cat to come with a 'kennel cough' after spending time in a rescue. Both of mine came in with the sniffles. Anything more than that, especially that goopey eye you mentioned, should be checked out by a vet. 

Also, just out of curiosity, how many cats do you have now? I feel like every post you make is about brining in a new kitten. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your sister adopted another sick kitten about 5 weeks ago. What happened to that one?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> As with any new cat, you should keep them isolated. It's normal for a cat to come with a 'kennel cough' after spending time in a rescue. Both of mine came in with the sniffles. Anything more than that, especially that goopey eye you mentioned, should be checked out by a vet.
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, how many cats do you have now? I feel like every post you make is about brining in a new kitten.
> 
> ...


They told us it was good to introduce him to our cats so we did and hes fitting in perfect. I think I will make an appointment with my vet tomorrow. We have 7 cats total. 2 are mine 4 are my sisters and we split the costs of the one we rescued together. It shouldnt matter how many cats I have, all of them are spayed/neutered, vaccinated, dewormed, not declawed and they are strictly indoors


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Your sister adopted another sick kitten about 5 weeks ago. What happened to that one?


My sister rehomed her. She was starting to chase and latch onto the dog she was not adjusting to him at all. Shes bitten him, scratched him one to many times. When she wasnt chasing him she was slinking around really close to the floors and walls she just wasnt happy here. So she found her a home with another Siamese sister to play with where there are no dogs. She thought that was better then having her live here the rest of her life unhappy and miserable


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

squeekers said:


> I do two kitten boosters, a rabies then nothing more


I'm not sure that's enough when you keep bringing new and possibly sick kitties in the house, but I'm not an expert on vaccines.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, wheezy and sneezy can sometimes be normal for shelter cats. Did he not appear sneezy when you interacted with him during the shelter visits?

Take a look at your adoption contract. There may very well be provision for the shelter to provide temporary treatment (lysine or mite treatment in this case) for sicknesses that get adopted with the cat. Or if they have a less formal adoption process, just call them and ask them. Most shelters want to do right by their animals. But it will depend on the shelter. In some cases, just getting the animal out the door and not on the clock for euthanasia is doing right. 

If you do return the kitten, again you might want to look at your contract to see if your adoption fee or any part of it is refundable.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

marie73 said:


> I'm not sure that's enough when you keep bringing new and possibly sick kitties in the house, but I'm not an expert on vaccines.


According to my new vet, that is enough. Its also enough according to Dr Dodds vaccine protocol. Shes actually studied vaccines and how much is really enough. Even a "fully" vaccinating cat can still get a URI. My friends 4 cats caught a URI from an outside cat and they have been vaccinated yearly for everything.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Most good rescues offer a first vet visit. 

Regardless though, someone new should NEVER be mingled with the existing cats until a vet visit and to be sure they aren't sick.

She/he should have been put straight in a quarantined area where they couldn't make contact with anyone until that visit.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

NebraskaCat said:


> Unfortunately, wheezy and sneezy can sometimes be normal for shelter cats. Did he not appear sneezy when you interacted with him during the shelter visits?
> 
> Take a look at your adoption contract. There may very well be provision for the shelter to provide temporary treatment (lysine or mite treatment in this case) for sicknesses that get adopted with the cat. Or if they have a less formal adoption process, just call them and ask them. Most shelters want to do right by their animals. But it will depend on the shelter. In some cases, just getting the animal out the door and not on the clock for euthanasia is doing right.
> 
> If you do return the kitten, again you might want to look at your contract to see if your adoption fee or any part of it is refundable.


By any means I dont want to return him. But if he gets all mine sick I would like some compensation. It doesnt say anything in the contract or anything about mites, lysine, treatment or anything. I am planning to pop them an email tonight letting them know im taking him in for my sister tomorrow. I just dont want to wait and then have them turn around and say he must of got it from one of my cats. I was a paper trail there to show this cat was sick

No, he wasnt doing this at the petsmart we got him from. They told me he got some litter in his eye earlier and they flushed it out which is why it was red and goopy but im not sure if that would cause green discharge


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Most good rescues offer a first vet visit.
> 
> Regardless though, someone new should NEVER be mingled with the existing cats until a vet visit and to be sure they aren't sick.
> 
> She/he should have been put straight in a quarantined area where they couldn't make contact with anyone until that visit.


Im in an apartment, we dont have an area we can keep him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

squeekers said:


> According to my new vet, that is enough. Its also enough according to Dr Dodds vaccine protocol. Shes actually studied vaccines and how much is really enough. Even a "fully" vaccinating cat can still get a URI. My friends 4 cats caught a URI from an outside cat and they have been vaccinated yearly for everything.


I understand that it's probably enough for 100% inside cats, but bringing more cats in makes them susceptible to diseases they aren't vaccinated for. Maybe I'm just overprotective of my girls.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

marie73 said:


> I understand that it's probably enough for 100% inside cats, but bringing more cats in makes them susceptible to diseases they aren't vaccinated for. Maybe I'm just overprotective of my girls.


My cats have vaccines though and there is no vaccine for a kitty cold....even cats vaccinated for everything can still get a URI


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Im in an apartment, we dont have an area we can keep him.


If he's not separated and he's got an infection URI (or any disease for that matter) then you take the chance that all your cats might get it.

Returning him at this point (because you're afraid he'll make the other 7 sick) would be useless, if they've been in contact and he's sick then they've been exposed.

Random rescues are tough, most are sincere, honest, and careful (although they certainly can't control something like URIs sweeping through their cats) and there are the few that are just picking up strays and adopting them out for cash.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

This rescue seems legit. They are a well known rescue to the area they are in. It says in their clause that I am responsible for veterinary fees but I will hire legal help if needed. Im just going to send them an email to explain. She wants to keep this cat but if he was claimed to be healthy and isnt...thats not really fair to us. Other 6...not other 7


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's going to cost you more in legal fees than if you just took him to the vet yourself, imho......


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

MowMow said:


> It's going to cost you more in legal fees than if you just took him to the vet yourself, imho......


I will take him to the vet. But if he is infact sick I feel the rescue should be paying this vet bill as they portrayed him as "healthy"


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Any time you adopt a new pet you are taking a risk that they have an illness brewing. They cannot make any guarantees. There are many issues that can crop up within a week or two of adoption that may not have been seen when with the rescue. When you have a living situation that prevents you from separating the new addition, you risk exposing your existing pets...it's a choice that *you* are making and not the responsibility of the rescue. 

You have 6 cats and a couple dogs too, right? And you expect a new kitten to just be able to adjust to that environment cold turkey? Is that really fair? Yes, some will...others won't. Will you just keep getting kittens and return/rehome them until you find one that works out?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> Any time you adopt a new pet you are taking a risk that they have an illness brewing. They cannot make any guarantees. There are many issues that can crop up within a week or two of adoption that may not have been seen when with the rescue. When you have a living situation that prevents you from separating the new addition, you risk exposing your existing pets...it's a choice that *you* are making and not the responsibility of the rescue.
> 
> You have 6 cats and a couple dogs too, right? And you expect a new kitten to just be able to adjust to that environment cold turkey? Is that really fair? Yes, some will...others won't. Will you just keep getting kittens and return/rehome them until you find one that works out?


There is no need to be rude. This kitten has adjusted well fits right in and doesnt even fear the dogs. We offered the siamese kitten back to the breeder but she wanted me to rehome my service dog instead. She was not adjusting here, so she thought it was best to not make her live a stressed out life. But according to you maybe we should of just kept her here and let her walk around like the earth was falling all the time?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes new cats, sick or not, are very nervous going into a new home with new smells, new people, and other new animals. It is always in the best interest of the cat to make a slow gradual introduction, even if it's living in an apartment bathroom for a few weeks. 

Sorry if this was off-topic from the sickness of the original post, but sickness is yet another reason for slow introductions, lest you end up with an apartment full of URIs or calici.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

squeekers said:


> There is no need to be rude. This kitten has adjusted well fits right in and doesnt even fear the dogs. We offered the siamese kitten back to the breeder but she wanted me to rehome my service dog instead. She was not adjusting here, so she thought it was best to not make her live a stressed out life. But according to you maybe we should of just kept her here and let her walk around like the earth was falling all the time?


I wasn't being rude, I was being realistic. No I wasn't suggesting you keep her there, I was suggesting that you should stop adopting animals since you don't have the proper environment for introductions. 



squeekers said:


> I will take him to the vet. But if he is infact sick I feel the rescue should be paying this vet bill as they portrayed him as "healthy"


Would you really take money away from a rescue that struggles to help homeless animals because you chose to expose all your pets to a new addition....going against every bit of advice any reputable source would recommend?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

This kitten was listed as healthy and examined by a vet. He is sneezing, wheezing, has green eye discharge and has ear mites. I believe they should reimburse me for medical care for him and if any of my other cats contract it since he was portrayed as "healthy". Will I asked they fully reimburse me? No Ill pay for some of it


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

They also told me I could go ahead and introduce them as he was healthy. That was their advice, I didnt go against their advice. They never told me to isolate them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Isolation is common sense and standard practice when brining ANY new animal into the home. 

Until an animal is cleared by YOUR vet then it should be kept away from your animals.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

But what I think everyone is saying is that you as responsible cat owner should have isolated him first whether they told you to or not.... Any new seemingly healthy cat, especially from a shelter, can have an illness crop up that the shelter didn't catch.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If you've had 7+ felines in your apt, it's just about guaranteed that they've all been exposed to herpesvirus before this newest kitten showed up. I'd be a lot more concerned about the ear mites you think this new kitten has (though the only way to know that she has ear mites is to have your vet examine an ear swab under the microscope). Ear mites can easily and quickly spread throughout your household. All of your other felines and canines are likely to get ear mites if the new kitten has them. Regardless of what you were told, you never should have exposed your other animals to this kitten until she was given a clean bill of health from your own vet. 

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

squeekers said:


> They also told me I could go ahead and introduce them as he was healthy. That was their advice, I didnt go against their advice. They never told me to isolate them.


But you should have known better because you've been around here for years and have received advice about introductions multiple times...just in the last 6 months or so when you've suddenly acquired all these new kittens.

BTW...what happened to Eden and the little orange boy that you got in October? They're not included in the photos you posted in Dec.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

laurief said:


> If you've had 7+ felines in your apt, it's just about guaranteed that they've all been exposed to herpesvirus before this newest kitten showed up. I'd be a lot more concerned about the ear mites you think this new kitten has (though the only way to know that she has ear mites is to have your vet examine an ear swab under the microscope). Ear mites can easily and quickly spread throughout your household. All of your other felines and canines are likely to get ear mites if the new kitten has them. Regardless of what you were told, you never should have exposed your other animals to this kitten until she was given a clean bill of health from your own vet.
> 
> Laurie


I know they are ear mites for sure. Its only in his one ear. It looks like coffee grounds. When we got Rayden, he had ear mites and it didnt spread to the other animals in the house we used Hexamite to treat it. Im calling the vet first thing in the morning to get him seen. I have hexamite here I applied some in the ear when we brought him home so hopefully that killed every thing in his ear we will continue to treat for a few more days.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You DON'T know for sure that it's ear mites without veterinary confirmation. What you describe could be mites, or it could be a bacterial, yeast, and/or fungal infection in his ear. Treating for an unconfirmed mite infestation "might" help him (if, indeed, it is mites), or it may make things worse (if it's some other ear malady).

Laurie


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

With the amount of animals you have in your apartment, bringing a new animal in without having or making the room to isolate is VERY risky. You're taking the risk of potentially getting all of your cats/dogs sick. Isolation is a MUCH better option than taking all of your cats/dogs to the vet... 

It's not always easy for rescues, especially rescues with a lot of animals, to see if they're all 100% healthy. The cat could've been vet checked a week before, but a new rescue they may have brought in could've gotten it ill without them knowing. It happens easily. It's important to check their eyes, ears, etc. before you take them home... unfortunately some things can be hidden until the cat is put into a new environment and the stress can intensify their illness. Even if rescues have guarantees, you should expect to need a vet visit with your own vet.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait.....the siamese breeder to YOU to RE-HOME him???? GOOD breeders would want the cat back...no matter what the circumstance was. 
I have never heard that before

You must have a REALLY big apartment with the number of animals you have.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

gizmothecat said:


> Wait.....the siamese breeder to YOU to RE-HOME him???? GOOD breeders would want the cat back...no matter what the circumstance was.
> I have never heard that before
> 
> You must have a REALLY big apartment with the number of animals you have.


My apartment is over 1200 square feet so its well big enough but thanks for the concern. My animals are all very happy, they get outside on leashes every spring/summer/fall. My dogs have access to the upstairs of the house just the cats arent allowed up there (landlord rules). So its plenty big enough


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

squeekers said:


> My apartment is over 1200 square feet so its well big enough but thanks for the concern. My animals are all very happy, they get outside on leashes every spring/summer/fall. My dogs have access to the upstairs of the house just the cats arent allowed up there (landlord rules). So its plenty big enough


where do you live?! I want a 1200 sq ft apt


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Better yet, where do you work!?! I want to AFFORD a 1200 sq ft apartment!

:jump


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Im lucky because family owns the house they live upstairs I live downstairs so I get a good deal on rent 

The vet said he has mycoplasma in his eyes, ear mites and a URI. Hes on Azithromycin for his lungs, Chloramphemical eye ointment and heximite for his ears. The vet said hes closer to 6 months old not 4 months they claimed him to be. He also has gingivitis.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're *VERY* lucky they are OK with you having so many animals.

I know my family wouldn't be so tolerant.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I hope you mentioned to the vet that your other cats have been exposed as well. I know my vet has given me larger doses of certain meds (like ear mite treatment, or other things that can be given at very low risk) just in case one cat has 'shared' with the others.

I'd also add that in the future you should plan to keep new arrivals separate for up to a few months. It's safest for everyone involved for many reasons; personality clashes, communicable illnesses, promoting good litterbox habits in young kittens, ect.

Also, you seemed quite unconcerned about this kitten giving any illnesses to your cats, so I'll mention a few things. Vaccinations don't cover every possible disease, and there are many that are very contagious that can cause severe illness that have no vaccine - ring worm for example. Aside from that, your cats can give things to the new kitten. In this case the poor little guy was already sick...what if he now has to fight off a herpes infection on TOP of everything the vet just diagnosed him with (URIs aren't always herpes)? Diseases don't go only one way. Yes, it's unlikely that he wasn't already exposed, but it's just an example.

Basically I'm agreeing with what everyone else said. New pets should be quarantined for a week, and until after a vet visit. It's just safest.

I sincerely hope you don't end up paying ridiculous vet bills and treating all 8 cats for ear mites...THAT would be a lesson hard learned!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 7 cats....

I am concerned that my other cats may get infected as well. Why wouldnt I be concerned about that...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It may appear that you're unconcerned because you have brought home 8 (maybe 9) kittens since last June and as far as I can tell you did not quarantine any of them for health or introduction purposes. It seems that your desire for more cats is overriding any good sense that you may have.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

squeekers said:


> Im lucky because family owns the house they live upstairs I live downstairs so I get a good deal on rent
> 
> The vet said he has mycoplasma in his eyes, ear mites and a URI. Hes on Azithromycin for his lungs, Chloramphemical eye ointment and heximite for his ears. The vet said hes closer to 6 months old not 4 months they claimed him to be. He also has gingivitis.


poor kitty


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If you have 1200 square feet it sounds like there should be room to keep a cat separated for a few days/weeks...?


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Carmel said:


> If you have 1200 square feet it sounds like there should be room to keep a cat separated for a few days/weeks...?


This. I live in a one bedroom apartment that's maybe 500 square feet with two cats and two Great Danes and I was able to find a way to keep our found kitten isolated for a few weeks while he was being treated for ear mites. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

squeekers said:


> They told us it was good to introduce him to our cats so we did and hes fitting in perfect. I think I will make an appointment with my vet tomorrow.


The DAY you brought him home you intros him straight out of the box apparantly. Not only is this hugely stressful for the kitten and your resident cats it's also bad practice. Since you've been here long enough to have been told that I can only assume you weren't THAT worried for the cats involved.



squeekers said:


> By any means I dont want to return him. But if he gets all mine sick I would like some compensation. It doesnt say anything in the contract or anything about mites, lysine, treatment or anything. I just dont want to wait and then have them turn around and say he must of got it from one of my cats. I was a paper trail there to show this cat was sick


Another good reason to quarantine and do a slower intro, they can't blame your cats if he hadn't been with them.



squeekers said:


> They also told me I could go ahead and introduce them as he was healthy. That was their advice, I didnt go against their advice. They never told me to isolate them.


Despite knowing better and suspecting he was sick the night you got him.



squeekers said:


> I know they are ear mites for sure...Im calling the vet first thing in the morning to get him seen


If you've seen mites before your vet told you how contagious they are. A simple ear check before setting him free in your home would have made the mites obvious...and yet you let him interact with your cats.



squeekers said:


> I have 7 cats....
> 
> I am concerned that my other cats may get infected as well. Why wouldnt I be concerned about that...


See above.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Just an update, the kitty now has pneumonia. The rescue refunded $100 of our adoption fee. So far only 1 other cat has gotten the eye infection and hes going to the vet tonight for a check.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/Zgky...0aHVtYgkxMjAweDk2MDA-/604a7f68/adb/Brave1.gif


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Oh Krissy, that's EXACTLY how I feel.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow you guys are so rude. I post an update on how my cat was doing because I assumed you gave a crap but I guess I was wrong. I just wont bother treating the pneumonia anymore so you guys can actually say I dont care about my animals. Congrats! Hope your proud of yourselves. When you both can man up and apologize privately, then I will resume medication. I did the right thing and took him to the vet I could of just left him. But according to you two I can do nothing right. So I will be checking my inbox for some apologies and until I get those the meds are stopping, im done being treated rudely. The sad part is the mods let you get away with it.

Its kind of sad I have had to resort to not treating my pets to get some decency on this forum.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Really, squeekers??? If you don't get an apology, you're going to allow an innocent kitten to suffer and die from pneumonia? Well, in that case, I APOLOGIZE FOR THE ENTIRE FORUM!!! 

There. Now please give Kitty her medicine.

Laurie


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

laurief said:


> Really, squeekers??? If you don't get an apology, you're going to allow an innocent kitten to suffer and die from pneumonia? Well, in that case, I APOLOGIZE FOR THE ENTIRE FORUM!!!
> 
> There. Now please give Kitty her medicine.
> 
> Laurie


Laurie, for the last few months I have tried being an active member of this forum. EVERY post I make MowMow or someone else always has to post something snide or rude. I rarely get a decent helpful reply usually they all have rudeness in them or some sarcasm about me going on between a few members. They can apologize for being so rude towards me, all I did was post an update saying my kitty now has pneumonia but instead of caring all I got was some snide reply. Its kind of sad I have had a few members message me suggesting I go elsewhere because this forum is filled with rude people but I want to stay and be an active member but I cant do that if every single reply from them is rude or snide in some way. A "Im sorry your kitty has pneumonia Ill pray he gets better" would of been much better then a video of someone practically shrugging their shoulders.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't be ridiculous, squeekers. You're an adult, act like one. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Seriously!? You're going to with hold MEDICATION YOUR CAT NEEDS because you perceive a few people on the internet are being rude?

SERIOUSLY!

Jesus I hope to the bottom of my heart you're posturing. And if not then you should seriously consider giving up your animals.

I will not 'man up' and privately apologize for being upset that you have refused solid advice time and time again. You have refused to acknowledge your part in risking your animals health and now those animals are ill, and maybe getting sicker, and you are still blaming the 'internet bad guys'.

For goodness sake, I gave you polite advice. Many others gave you polite advice. Yes, we got frustrated because you refused to do anything about these risks, are you honestly surprised? And, just to be clear, if you reread my posts you'll find I wasn't rude to you at all. Just frustrated that you have caused your cats to be sick...purposefully - because you knew better.

I can only say that I hope you aren't with holding meds from a sick kitten because your feelings are hurt. THAT is a truly despicable action if you are indeed doing that. Just to be clear, I'm not asking for proof, just choosing to believe in the decency of humanity.

Also, the only action I can, and will reasonably, take is to say I will no longer be replying to your post. You clearly have no intention of taking advice from anyone who disagrees with you, so there are many others who will listen to sounds advice and they'll be the ones getting the benefit of mine.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

This kitten got sick because the rescue failed to take it to the vet how the heck is that my fault. As for acting like adults, I guess the same could apply to MowMow as well. At least if you posted something was seriously wrong with your cat I wouldnt come post a video of someone shrugging their shoulders and laugh about it and call you immature when you get upset about it. 

My cat is sick, the least you guys could do is hope he gets better but instead you would rather post videos of people shrugging shoulders.

Yes, I admit I should of confined him and I admit I was wrong for not doing that but you continue to rub it in my face. Will you not be satisfied until I bow down and kiss your feet?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Squeekers, regardless of how other people act or don't act, there is absolutely NO excuse for threatening the life of a helpless, ailing kitten. None! Under ANY circumstances. Period! It is absolutely horrifying that someone with as many animals under her care as you have doesn't know that. We care very deeply about your animals. It's you and your behavior that we have a difficult time showing any compassion for.

Laurie


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Wow... this is just.. wow. Speechless, really.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't recall MowMow threatening to torture an animal because her feelings got hurt, so no it applies to you not her. 

You can be offended and hurt and demand an apology if you want, but withholding meds is ridiculous and childish and frankly if you would really do that then you need help. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

This kitten CAME TO ME SICK. How is it MY fault he now has pneumonia! I already admitted I should of isolated him what more do you want me to kiss feet too? Seriously Im just trying to post an update which I thought you guys would appreciate (was I ever wrong) and say my kitten is now more sick and I get rude replies, not even a caring one that shows some sympathy the kitten I adopted now has pneumonia.

Even if I isolated him im sure he still would of gotten pneumonia


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

squeekers said:


> I just wont bother treating the pneumonia anymore so you guys can actually say I dont care about my animals. Congrats! Hope your proud of yourselves. When you both can man up and apologize privately, then I will resume medication. I did the right thing and took him to the vet I could of just left him. But according to you two I can do nothing right. So I will be checking my inbox for some apologies and until I get those the meds are stopping, im done being treated rudely. The sad part is the mods let you get away with it.
> 
> Its kind of sad I have had to resort to not treating my pets to get some decency on this forum.





Cat Lover Lennie said:


> Some are actually sounding like they really think you would hurt or withhold care from your babies. Some take themselves too seriously....


So, CatLoverLennis, you condone sweetcuddles behavior, specifically what's in the quotation marks above? I think its ridiculously irresponsible. She should be ashamed of herself for even thinking of withholding medication just because some people on a public forum voice their opinions. -face palm-


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

She's upset and frustrated. I've been there on this site. No, I don't condone withholding medication....but I'd bet a million she wouldn't really do that. Too many jump to conclusions without thinking about how their comments sound to others. So righteous! Squeekers paid to adopt a kitten, then she paid to take him to the vet, then she paid for medicine.....do you honestly think she would stand by and let her baby suffer?? Get real! Hope none of you are never on the receiving end of some of the critical comments given by people who act like they think they are supreme beings.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Maybe you don't know, but squeekers has been on the forums for a while posting questions about her sick cats. Everyone has been nice, giving her sound advice and support. The problem is she doesn't listen. She never takes anyone's advice and ignores everyone's help. Wouldn't you get tired of that after a while? Trying to help someone who doesn't want to be helped… 

Do I think some parts of some posts could have been phrased better? Yes. But I believe everyone has their own opinion and is allowed to voice that opinion, no matter how harsh or blunt, on a PUBLIC internet forum. What does she expect? Cuddles and sunshine? When she's describing sick cats and not wanting to take advice?

Why would she write something like that if she didn't mean it? Just because she's "frustrated" she threatens to withhold medication from her poor cat? Hmmm.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oy...after reading this I feel like the girl in the video (who I don't believe is shrugging her shoulders, but rather is trying to gouge her eyes out in frustration).

So enough of this, it's done.


----------

